# Rear Seat



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

How does rear seat come out, Back and Bottom? Just thought I would ask before I tear something up.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

If nobody responds, send a pm to 05GTO. His name is Randy. He's pulled the rears out a couple of times at least to route wiring, etc. As for the bottom, I think they just pull forward and up -- but that's just a vague recollection.

If you remember, let me know what the sides and back of the rears look like. Thinking a getting a couple of them from the junkyard, getting the sides and back upholstered, then tossing it into a wooden frame for a chair in the corner of my office. Either that or a front seat or two. Think it'd look pretty cool with the stitching...


----------



## marathonman (Jun 21, 2005)

It's been awhile since I had mine out, but I think there's a pull release on the bottom section, then bolts to take out for the backrest then lifts off. I think, anyway.


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

Thanx


----------

